# Other uses for a coffee machine.?



## newtopreppin (Jul 25, 2021)

I dont drink coffee but a coffee machine is pretty neat. what else can you use if for other than making coffee? can you make anything else or use it for anything? thanks.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Good for making ramen noodles. Also oatmeal.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

If you happen to have a fork-lift, I would proffer that you could move a coffee-machine out to a sturdy pick-up truck and have that item in a "lonely, secret garage" within the hour. Many of the parts can be used for just about anything, and the stuff left over can be sold.

...of course, pilfering a coffee machine in the *central area of Milwaukee* could be trouble, but I'll bet some of you guys speak German...


----------



## One Shot (Oct 25, 2021)

I've used it for quick hot water for Campbell soup when I was working late, you can also use the coffee maker as a hot plate for toast/cheese sandwich etc. If it's the K-cup type it's just useful for hot water.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Saw a video of a guy cooking a steak on a Mr. Coffee. Think the steak gets sealed and stuck in the pot and then the hot water drains on top of it and allowed to simmer for a bit.


----------



## newtopreppin (Jul 25, 2021)

i take it you could use it to heat the water that goes into a mountain house food bag?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I have a Bunn coffee maker. I use it to make decaf tea. 4 tea bags and fill up the water and go.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

If the coffee maker is working then you've probably got power in the house. I must be missing something so forgive me, but I can't understand why you need to get fancy with the coffee maker.


----------



## Mr.penguin (9 mo ago)

To brew tea at my church we just put water in the coffee maker to use it as a kettle.


----------

